# [VLC] crash à la lecture de fichier x264 (résolu)

## gregool

salut à tous,

depuis que j'ai upgradé VLC en 1.0.1, j'ai des crashs sytématiques à la lecture des fichiers MKV en x264, vlc se lance et crash immédiatement.

sans plus d'info que ça, j'ai lancé une lecture dans un terminal avec l'option -vv mais il y a beaucoup trop d'info je ne sais pas ou regarder.

n'importe la quelle de ces vidéos est lue normalement avec totem ou mplayer.

j'ai donc lancé un revdep-rebuild, rien de cassé a priori, j'ai recompilé sans trop y croire x264 et vlc, mais ça ne change rien.

comportement, un peu étrange, il arrive parfois que après X essais sur une vidéo elle se lance finallement, mais je n'ai que le son, l'image est noire, et si je ferme je relance, re-crash...

voila, est-ce que qqun aurait des billes là dessus? je ne sais pas trop ou regarder pour avoir des infos plus limpide sur la nature du pb.

merci,

----------

## gregool

j'ai trouvé, en fait j'avais un viewer opensim qui tournait en même temps, et ça fait planter les playbacks x264 de VLC, je constate ça à chaque fois que je lance le viewer.

j'avais coupé le viewer mais un process tournait encore, et comme ça n'impactait que VLC j'ai concentré mes recherches là dessus...

c'était tout bête

----------

